# Cyclogest



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi

I have been lucky to get a BFP after FET and am currently on 400mg twice per day.
Problem is I don't remember whether or not I took my dose this morning, stupid I know! I am 6 weeks now - could this missed dose cause the pregnancy to fail?

Am so worried.

Clarab


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't panic!! 

It is highly unlikely to have a detrimental effect if you ony missed one dose. You also can't do anything about this so don't work yourself up about it    There are clinics that stop all progesterone support after the 2ww and clients go on to have successful pregnancies (I stopped at 4+2 and my 3 1/2 year old is asleep upstairs  )


----------

